# Swirl, who knows what it is, and who effing hates it?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Swirl, who knows what it is, and who effing hates it?

I've heard it is only done here in MT, anybody else do this stupid ****?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

swirl texture was popular here in mid-late 80's....i hated patching swirl ceilings, but for the right price, i don't mind doing them


----------



## aquacaldo (Jun 25, 2010)

*Swirl-Shmwirl*

The swirl ceilings were popular a long time ago. I haven't did a swirl ceiling in 20 years. I hated it then and I'm sure I would hate it now. good luck.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, big time in the 80s did tons of them[spanish swirl] hate textures of any kind!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Yeah, big time in the 80s did tons of them[spanish swirl] hate textures of any kind!


i used to get $800 for a swirl 12x12 in a dining room with sunburst in the middle...everyone now wants stomp/slick or popcorn....cheap

swirls really arent that hard once you get a system down out of the corner..once you get it figured out, you can brush it out in no time...got to have a good roller guy too


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep, we're not talking about the same texture haha.
The swirl we do up here is applied through an airless such


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Nope, we're not talking about the same texture haha.
The swirl we do here is applied via an airless such as a Mark V or a SpeedFlow.
You spray the whole wall with an 1/8"-1/4" of mud.
Pick your angles lightly, then begin making figure 8 shaped swirls with a 16"ish pull trowel in a completely random pattern.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

a lot of us don't use an airless, when I do it, I have a guy that just fills up my hawk, one after another, I'll get a decent area applied and just like what you're saying, fig. 8's everywhere. good times. What do you use for mud? I found sheetrocks topping works the best.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Nope, we're not talking about the same texture haha.
> The swirl we do here is applied via an airless such as a Mark V or a SpeedFlow.
> You spray the whole wall with an 1/8"-1/4" of mud.
> Pick your angles lightly, then begin making figure 8 shaped swirls with a 16"ish pull trowel in a completely random pattern.


That sounds like a sand swirl. mud the whole wall and work diagonally from the high left corner to the bottom right or vice versa.

Bill


----------



## mktorocker (Oct 15, 2010)

i love this texture, no sanding. three guys on stilts, two spreading and one swirling. quick, easy and unique.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Best mud for it is ProRoc spray-tex mud, or Fastex. Mix it about a gallon of water to a box.


----------



## nim (Oct 30, 2010)

i hate swirling but when i do it ill thin out some usg all purpose and apply it to the wall with a paint roller , then swirl away! rolling it on like paint saves much more time!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

basket weave ????


----------

